# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty CP Du lịch và dịch vụ Hồng Gai - Hà Nội

## dulichcungban

*Công ty Cổ phần Du lịch và Dịch vụ Hồng Gai - Chi nhánh Hà nội*
*Địa chỉ* : 368 Trần Khát Chân - Hà nội 
*Tel* : +84.4. 39720027 / 39720769 / 39724517-18-19
*Email:* info@honggaitour.com

Thưa Quý Khách

HONGGAI TOURIST – Hanoi  được thành lập năm 2001 tiền thân là doanh nghiệp nhà nước, theo chủ trương cổ phần hóa các doanh nghiệp của nhà nước năm 2003, công ty được chọn là 1 doanh nghiệp chuyển đổi thành công ty Cổ Phần vào tháng 1 năm 2004

Lĩnh vực hoạt động của doanh nghiệp:

- Du lịch quốc tế.

- Du lịch nội địa.

- Kinh doanh khách sạn, nhà hàng.

- Vận chuyển khách Du lịch, khách Du lịch liên vận  quốc tế.

- Vận tải hàng hóa và hàng hóa liên vận quốc tế.

- Cho thuê xe du lịch.

- Dịch vụ làm thủ tục visa xuất nhập cảnh.

- Tổ chức hội chợ - triển lãm.

- Môi giới thương mại.

- Xuất nhập khẩu hàng hóa công ty kinh doanh.


Hệ thống văn phòng và chi nhánh trên các thành phố lớn của Việt nam : Hà nội, TP Hồ Chí Minh, Vũng Tàu, Đà Nẵng, Lạng Sơn, Hạ Long, Móng Cái

Bên cạnh đó các đại diện và đối tác chiến lược tại nước ngoài cũng góp phần không nhỏ đến sự thành công của Honggai Tourist Hà nội  đó là : VPĐD tạiTrung Quốc, VPĐD tại Thái Lan, VPĐD tại Pháp, VPĐD tại Hà Lan, và các đối tác chiến lược tại Hồng kông, Đài loan, Malaysia, Singapore, Canada, Úc, Nam Phi, Nhật bản và Hàn Quốc.

Với đội ngũ cán bộ và nhân viên trẻ, năng động, hăng say, tâm huyết với nghề Du lịch và luôn hướng tới  triết lý kinh doanh của công ty  đó là “ Trọn vẹn niềm tin “

HONGGAI TOURIST – Hanoi không ngừng lớn mạnh và 6 năm liên tục là chiến sỹ thi đua các năm :  2005 - 2006 - 2007 - 2008 - 2009 - 2010

Chúng tôi luôn sẵn sàng tư vấn, cung cấp thông tin miễn phí đến cho quý khách, mong muốn nhận được sự quan tâm và ý kiến đóng góp quý báu của quý khách, những đóng góp quý báu đó là tài sản vô giá đối với tập thể cán bộ Nhân viên của HONGGAI TOURIST – Hanoi.


Thay mặt 50 Cán bộ - Nhân viên của Honggai Tourist Hà nội trân trọng cám ơn các Anh ( Chị ) đã tin tưởng và hợp tác cùng chúng tôi trong suốt những vừa năm qua.

Trân trọng cám ơn .


Đỗ Xuân Ngoạn
Giám Đốc
HONGGAI TOURIST - Hanoi

----------

